# Dyeing Hard Rock Maple to achieve that golden aged look



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

"Butterscotch" is the client's word. Perhaps lighter than that.

Most important that it be golden and not look jaundice yellow.

What dye, brand, color name, have you used to achieve this?

Thanks kindly,

Lee


----------



## TerryFerguson (Feb 5, 2011)

Lee,
I see two options:
1) go to Homestead or General websites and look at transtint or other concentrated tinting products. You would have to buy two or three different colors and do some experimenting to find the color you desire.
2) find a sample that is an identical or very close match for color. Then take some bare, sanded lumber scraps to local Sherwin Williams store (Odem Medo Rd.) and ask them to mix samples and, if you're happy with the result, have them make up the stain (solvent based).


----------



## DonJ (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm not sure if this jpg insertion is working. Send me a pm and I'll send a pdf to you.

Don J


----------



## bhog (Jan 13, 2011)

Closest I can think off hand would be 3 light coats of garnet shellac,followed by some orange.Not exactly dye but will get ya close to the color you asked.You could add a few more light coats of garnet to darken it more….


----------



## killerb (Nov 1, 2011)

W D Lockwood dyes are all I use. Easy and fast and much nicer to measure out then trantint. Much less expensive. I use water base and am now using some of the metal complex dyes. They will not fade in sunlight. Nice folks and great products. bob


----------



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

Thanks for the insights. I'll report back downstream.

I am way more optimistic than I was deep inside when I said, "Sure, I can do that!"

Kindly,

Lee


----------



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

Here's a pic of, on the left, what I need to get, and, opposite, what I fear I'll get. I think the shellac is going to be two things: the right ticket, and emblematic of a classic learning curve. Thanks again.










Kindly,

Lee


----------



## killerb (Nov 1, 2011)

The left is figured hard maple and the right is plain hard maple. They will finish way different. Get some general finishes water dyes and experiment on sample stock. An amber will get you close and then tweak it if you want. Be sure to raise the grain first with water, I have my wife double check all my colors. I am partially color blind as most men are. Just do samples. Its not hard. bob


----------

